# mouse guards



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

1/2" hardware cloth cut to width of hive and 7 squares deep. Bend into a v shape at the fourth row of squares. Then slide into the hive entrance.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Why not just spend the $4.75 and buy a ss one from us?


----------



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

An super easy homemade one.

http://www.bluelineapiary.com/2010/10/simple-mouse-guard/


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

I have heard of people using the metal drywall edging, cut to size and enlarging some of the holes to 3/8".

Walt


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I use 1/2 hardware cloth 4" X 16 and fold in half so the holes dont line up. This will give you holes about 1/4 to 3/8high X 1/2 wide. I staple this to a pc of 3/4 X 16" long wood and just screw them into the hive body


----------



## Skybolt (Jul 6, 2009)

I just use a piece of galvinized sheet metal from heating ducts. It's usually 26 gauge and we cut it with tin snips. I cut it the width of the hive and 2 or 3 inches wide. Then cut a notch the size of the opening that you want on one of the bottom sides and screw this to the face of the hive with 2 or 3 quarter inch sheet metal zip in screws. That way it serves as an entrance reducer also. It's best to pre drill the holes in the sheet metal for the screws. You could probably even use thumb tacks to secure it.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Just cut the 1/2 hardware cloth to width of opening and staple to the front. No need to bend and stuff in the hole and you can just leave it on year round


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Mouse Guard 
I found this easy to make mouse guard while reading another post here on Besource.

The theory is that mice will not go through a 3/8” opening but bees do fine (bee space). 
http://www.thebeeyard.org/ 

It was mentioned at a local bee meeting that when reducers were left on all winter the bees were found around the open part of the reducer. 

So my thought was to make a 3/8” opening all the way across. Here is one I made. 
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/mouseguard001.jpg 
I did make it 3/8” instead of the 5/6” as mentioned in the link above, maybe next time I will use 5/16’. 

If you have a table saw you could cut the lip on the bottom board down to 3/8" and it should work fine.
Ski


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just stuck some hardware cloth in there. Could not be easier.

OH Yea when you want into big box warehouse store, and ask for hardware cloth they usualy will look at you funny. But I know that both HD and lowes carry it - it's where they keep the chicken wire. HD has a good selection in many sizes and shapes.


----------

